# What are you doing to get ready for winter?



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I have 8 pints of spagetti sauce cooling on the counter. I have three quart sized bags of dried tomaotes. (great recipe anyone? I have one for dried tomato pesto that's killer!)

I'll also dry leeks for soups and stews and make my own potato leek soup concentrate for a quick soup on cold nights.

We're going berry and apple picking this weekend. We typically spend $100, but make many 1/2 pints of jam, enough for us for a year, and for gifts. I'll dry apples, make pie, apple sauce, and anything else I can think of! I'm meaning to make some zuke bread for the freezer and want to try green pepper jelly, just cause it's green! :LOL

The girls and I are gathering and stacking the cord wood my DH cut and split. We need another cord to sell to a neighbor and 4 for ourselves. DH is too busy at work this year to get caught up. (that'll be 6 we sold this year.)

I would like to get going on the window quilts I've been meaning to make. Maybe next week.









I want to start fresh herbs for the window sills, cause I love them.

I moved the goats to a new, more sunny location today. I need to get them ready for the cold, too.

So, what are you doing???


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

(bump)


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

NAK
I haven't started yet







But can you tell me how you make the soup concentrate? Potato leek is one of our favorites and I never thought of trying to do that.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, we don't have winter here.







we just have summer and not summer.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

A lot of


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter*
Unfortunately, we don't have winter here.







we just have summer and not summer.


Ahhhh, the land of my dreams.....

I have NO clue what to do. We moved this year from Sunny SC where it only snowed every two or three years to Upstate NY (about 15 min from Canada in the snow belt of Lake Ontario) and they say that it gets incredibly cold and very snowy here...We even had to buy different coats than what we were used to. So, I have no idea even where to begin. I have never cooked and frozen foods specifically for later use so I don't even know what to cook!!! Clueless...that's me!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I would love to get some freezer stash of food going - unfortunately we have a small freezer....But spaghetti sauce sounds like a great idea to freeze!

Tell me of these window quilts of which you speak???? We live in an older house, with crap windows, and a bad heating (provided the landlord ever turns our gas back on), and they windows all leak air...we are going to get the landlord to put the storm windows on, but anything we can do to save us some money would be awesome....









I am thinking about doing some bread dough and freezing that. Nothing warms the house up faster or makes it smell better than baking bread.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We are hauling in firewood. So far we have brought in 3 cord from the National Forest and have scavenaged 1+cord from some burn piles from our property with more to be gotten out.

We need to get about 3 more in. We want more than enough, hate being cold :LOL Who knows what kind of a winter we will have. Last year was mild. Hmmm maybe we need more than 3 more cord. We dont know how much wood it will takes to heat this house so we are just planning on 5-6 cord being its not a big house.

Ya know I know know why women dont cut firewood Cause all the sawdust gets down your bra







and the poor baby ends up nursing splinters :LOL And nursing pad hold all the sawdust in :LOL Sure is fun otherwise

We have canned tomatoes, pear sauce and apple sauce. More sauce and juice will be coming along soon. Hopefuly we will make grape juice also.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I want the potato leek soup recipe, too!

We will go apple picking soon and save them through the winter. We are also making a list of supplies for each car and a few more preparedness items (ie. a crank radio). We are also getting the blankets for the beds ready.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Leek soup concentrate:

I got some great chicken bullion cubes. FOr every 2 cups of finished broth that I want, I mix 1 bullion cube, 4 oz. of water (it's supposed to be 2 cups, so I 1/4 it), as many dried leeks as I like in a pot of soup. I cooked it just a bit, cooled it and froze it zipper bags, (lay them flat till they freeze, easier to stack!)

When we want soup, I boil some potatoes, don't strain them. ( i know how much water to add in "MY" pan. Sorry this is vague, but about a 1 1/2 cups of water to recipe above. I make a much bigger pot!) I add teh frozen concentrate, lots of freshly ground black pepper, and throw the whole ting in the blender. Put it back in the pot, add some 1/2 and 1/2 or light cream.

Yum! ANd no leeks to chop or broth to make. I added pepper to the broth part too.

Quote:

they say that it gets incredibly cold and very snowy here








:
Oh, baby, buy a good snow shovel! You'll have FEET of snow. ANd a tip from someone who knows? Spend money on BOOTS. Get Sorrels. THey're a bit pricey, esp for the kids. Start looking now. THey are the only thing that keeps your toes from frezing off. They last years and years, so the kids can pass them down.

Coats? Oh, man. You're going to have wool sweaters under those coats, hats waterprrof gloves...Get handwarmers, little things that go in your gloves and get hot when you shake them. THey make all that sledding and skating a lot more fun. ANd post often. I can't wait to hear your delight/horror at the first REAL snowstorm, like in November.

Adina, have you tried canning? Tomaotes can be canned using a hot water bath, meaning you just need a big ole pan, not a pressure cooker. You'll love lining the jars up on your shelf. Esp when you're nesting.









Window quilts and the patterns to make them are at JoAnns Fabrics. Probably other fabric stores too. They hang like a mini blind, fit into slots you fasten to your sash on the sides of your windows. Pull them up in the daytime, down at night. They have some special fabrics to insulate them with. Perfect for just what you described.

That plastic that goes on with double sided tape and a hair dryer works awesome too. It's pretty transparent, really blocks the cold air and is much cheaper, if you don't want to try to do all the windows. Also, I wouldn't make the quilts unless I was sure I'd be there for years. Alot of work.

I love baking on a cold day! Freezing dough is a great idea! Mmmm, and some refrigerator cookie dough in the freezer would be good too.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I've tried twice to make apple sauce, one to make spaghetti sauce, both for canning. I found it wasn't worth the time and effort I put in. And all the apples I bought last year, that we picked ourselves, went bad in storage.


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

RE the window quilts. I've been doing some thinking about this and I came up with an idea that might be a bit cheaper on materials. I hope it works, and I'm going to try it on my living room this weekend to see how it goes.

Get two tension rods that fit on the inside of your window. Cut a piece of fleece (since it doesn't get ratty and it's a good insulator) to fit plus 4" for casings. Sew casings at either end and place on tension rods. During the day the bottom can be rolled up and the rod placed at the middle or near the top to let light in and rolled down and secured at night.

I thought these would be cute in a snowflake print or something that coordinates with your bedrooms. Mine will be hanging under my mini blinds so everyone outside will be able to see them. Right now I have some blankets thrown over my windows in my bedroom to block light and heat/cold but they are ugly and I can't really roll them up during the day to let light in. They work great, but really aren't all that practical.

I'll make one sometime this weekend and see how it fits. If it's successful I'll post pics and a price list for the materials I use.

Other than that, I've been thinking about getting throw rugs for the wood floors throughout the house. I really want to fix up the fireplace but we can't really spend the money right now. The landlord could really care less if it works or not, and I don't think she wants to spend the money either. It would have to be inspected, possibly repaired, capped and then we'd have to purchase fireplace doors for safety (I keep small children). I figured about $500. We may not have a choice with the cost of natural gas going up though. I just love a fireplace in the winter.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

I sent my man out to cut some fire wood.

It's good to be the queen.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am decluttering my house (it shrinks in the winter when we are all closed in :LOL ), taking out the sweaters and cold weather clothes and getting them all ready to go, making my lists ahead of time to have an affordable holiday season, trying to put aside some $$ for pellets for the pellet stove and our oil bill that is sure to be huge, and trying to get some casseroles in the fridge.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

You all are hardcore! I haven't done a thing.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Tell me how you dry your leeks, please?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Ahh thats what I need to do is pack up all summer wear and get out the winter stuff.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

We have already stacked 10 cords of firewood - now we have to go hiking and start collecting kindling. I need to check all of the kids to see how their winter clothes/boots fit and order good mittens, hats etc. We live between Lake Huron and Georgian Bay and get seriously dumped on with snow in the winter.

I have done a little canning, but not nearly as much as I used to. I have plenty of fuel for our coleman stove should the power go out - just cook out on the porch, or on the woodstove if necessary. I will stock up on water and canned goods. I always make sure I have plenty of flour, powdered milk, butter, etc. for baking in the winter - it's a nice way to spend a cold day. We will have plenty of toilet paper and canned food around too in case we get snowed in for a long stretch. We have cross country skis and a sled of we need them to get around, but if it gets that bad, there is no guarantee the stores will be open!

I like to do a big fall cleaning as well as spring cleaning, so when the time comes to close up all of the windows and be inside more, it is a nice clean space - for a few days at least :LOL


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been fermenting veggies. I have a few quarts of saurkraut, and 4 or so of cortido; 5 qts of cauliflower, red pepper, and pearl onion or garlic (I ran out of the onion after 3 quarts); 4 qts of ginger carrots; 6 qts of garlic-dill pickles; and 7? qts of beets. I got some grape leaves from a friend, and I'm going to do more jars of dill pickles. I tried the ones I made (you have to wait two weeks) and they are tasty, but mushy. The grape leaves are supposed to help keep them crisp. I was buying the veggies for what I thought was pretty cheap; 2 lbs of beets for 95 cents, for instance. Just a the grocery store. This week, the same store has all the same veggies on sale -- 10 lbs of beets for $1.95.







I'm so bad at shopping the sales.

Went through my food storage, cleaned out, organized, to see what I need. Hope to buy some honey soon. Bought oldest dk winter clothes; no jackets or boots yet, though. Trying to finish the duvet cover I started last year for our down comforter. I hope to move the kids (well, our two older boys) from the north-facing master bedroom to the other small, south-facing bedroom. The master bedroom is so hard to heat, it is chilly all winter unless you crank the heat (we have electric).

We might actually winterize our vehicle this year -- it is nicer than the one we had before, and I would like it to last a little better. I have a feeling our last one died prematurely due to neglect.

Clearing out the back "yard" (little fenced-in area behind our townhouse) -- we still have some leftover renovation materials out there, and I would like to have room for the kids to play in the snow there.

Justice2, you don't need to freeze foods etc. if you don't want to. The grocery stores sell fresh foods all winter long.







(I'm sure you know that!) It is cheaper to preserve fresh stuff in the fall, but it isn't necessary. (Though having food stored is a good idea anywhere, as an emergency can happen any time.) I would plan on making sure you have good winter tires on your vehicle and maybe get a check up and ask your mechanic what you should do to winterize (I have no idea, as stated above. I have seen winter oil advertized, though). Get winter driving lessons, from a friend or a professional. My dad, who grew up in northern ontario and does all sorts of driving in all weather (he drove logging trucks, for instance) goes out when they have the first good snow to an empty lot and practises his winter driving -- skidding on purpose to practice regaining control, for instance. (He would also skid the car through a 180 every morning to turn around in our driveway when I was a kid :LOL ) Have sand and a shovel and blankets in your car. Salt or grit for your walkway. Though you get freezing rain in SC, right? So maybe you are prepared in this area already. Hmmm, I don't know if you'll need to plug in your car -- we did in Ottawa, but we haven't so far in southern ontario. For coats -- I dunno, I live not far from Lake Erie -- my "winter coat" is a fleece zip up from MEC; I have a rain jacket to go over it if it's really cold. It just doesn't get THAT cold here. Snowy, yes, but cold, not so much. My kids have warmer snowsuits, though, obviously, and I do *own* a warmer winter jacket, but I haven't used it in years. Good mittens or gloves are important, though. If you tend to have dry skin, your hands might suffer if they get cold. Mine get chapped/cracked and bleeding in the cold weather. I like a nice warm hat, I hate cold ears. And good sunglasses for driving -- glare off snow is brutal.

Sealing windows was mentioned -- you'll want to make sure any drafty areas are sealed up. Many people use a -- oh I'm blanking on the name -- usually a stuffed tube of fabric that goes in front of the door, on the floor, to keep out the draft. And a good mat inside for wet boots. And somewhere to hang/dry mitts, scarves, hats, snowpants....

For winter eating, soups and stews and chowder and chili are good. And cocoa. Mmmmm.... you can make it in the crockpot to be ready for you when you come in from playing in the snow. And you'll want to make jack wax in the spring.

And enjoy fall, while it lasts! My fave season


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

I will be moving back to cold weather in December. I am just denying the existence of winter. make this thread go away...ok wait some of this stuff sounds fun!









lula


----------



## opally (Dec 15, 2004)

What a great thread !

I'm also making window quilts - just using fabric on hand, multiple layers (with batting in between if I have enough) - I'm not entirely sure how I'll affix mine to the window frame, but I'm thinking of a tension rod in the top, and then somehow weighing down the bottom (sew in some weights or a small rod) then a few hooks to be able to fold them up during the day.

I'm also thinking about what we can wear around the house - with the natural gas costs expected to be so insane, we're pretty much planning on keeping the house warm enough not to freeze pipes - which means plenty of layers. We have some great wooly throws that I imagine will be in heavy use.

We'll go over the house to make we've done all weatherproofing possible, but when it's a house built in 1890, I imagine there's only but so much to be done.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

K, see the idea of window *fabirc* (be it quilts or fleece) sounds WONDERFUL. How do you sew? I mean from basics. I can thread a needle, but not tie the knot. I have a friend with a sewing machine that I could probably borrow...but no clue how to use that things AT ALL.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

We are getting a snow shovel. I am looking into boots as well for us and the kids! We are getting a block warmer for our car (very popular around this area, as it gets so cold that the car won't start burrrrrrrr). Snow suits. Lots of sweaters. I actually have to unpack our winter clothes this week. Our highest day is 72 (today) and our coolest is 58 (the high for Friday). It's really freaking me out cause it's still September and 90 degrees where we are from! My dearest friend is giving me good ideas on some meals to freeze and mentioned buying bulk powdered milk for cooking and such...does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Bought coats and a fleece pouch, so far thats it. I have a few weeks before it gets colder.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

um, what do you mean get ready? we really have no winter. in nov, dec, jan there are days where it maybe only 50 and the sun is shinning. and i hate that type of weather. i'm going to L.L. bean to buy myself a coat.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

why would you make a bunch of food and freeze it? this is for mamas in colder areas.


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
You all are hardcore! I haven't done a thing.

















:


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Irish, I have a really easy way to do applesauce. Just core and slice the apples. (Get a thing at the store that you push over the apple and it cores and slices at the same time. They cost about $3.) Do not peel. Cook the apples with a little water, so they don't stick at tfirst. Add sugar or honey if you want, and maybe cinnamon. That's it. When they're mushy, I throw it all in the blender. Voila, pink applesauce! (The skins make it pink) You can pack it in zipper bags and freeze it.

Apples can be tricky to store. You need to pack them in sand, etc. It's a lot easier to cook them or dry them.

Frog-I dry the leeks in my dehydrator, just slice them and throw them in. I LOVE my dehydrator! I used to dry apple slices over the wood stove. (You gotta pick off the dust to eat them!







)

Shantimama, 10 cords! Holy mackeral! THa'ts a lot of wood. We only burn about 4. I like to clean in the fall too. The house gets to feeling tiny if it isn't clean.

Jannan, why doean't it say 'senior member' under your name? And I guess we freeze meals so that if we can't get out, we can still eat. Personally, I can alot, just freeze berries. And that's cause we love berries and pick them ourselves. Also, some of us have extras at this time of year, or are shopping at sales. My DH gets laid off in the winter. I like to have lots of food so I'm not worrying about how we'll eat while we're 'poor'. Hmm, and taunting us with your warm temps? Bad girl!

Winterizing those vehicles? I'm not sure about the oil, but you do want to check your battery, be sure your radiator fluid is good enough (mechanic can check it, tell you what temp it's good to)

Oh, and I found old clothes, rags, are better under your tires than kitty litter, sand or anything else.

I'm waiting to hear how all those window quilts work out before I start mine. (Ah, another reason to procrastinate!)


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

yep, 10 cords is a lot of wood, but we would rather have extra to continue to dry out for next year than run out mid-winter. We just installed a new high efficiency woodstove like we had in our old house and once the thermometer drops below freezing, we will try to heat with wood as much as possible. This house is well insulated and the layout of the house and location of the stove mean it shuold do a good job. We have an electric furnace, so anything we can do tokeep those bills down will help! I am home full time so keeping the fire burning isn't an issue.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Just went apple picking. Got a huge barrel of apples for $7!







So I'm making/canning applesauce. I also made apple crisp but eating it on an 86 degree day wasn't quite the thrill it is in late fall.

Dh and I are doing a MAJOR decluttering effort. Clearing out anything not worn in 2 years. Purging the attic, the basement. Finally tackling the study after 5 years of built up clutter. Old toys, you name it. My living room looks like a wreck right now but I'm hoping to have a garage sale soon or I might just take everything down to Goodwill (it would be several trips). I listed some furniture already for free on Craig's List and the last of it will be gone tomorrow! YAY!

Lots and lots and lots of bulbs to plant. Waiting for the weather to turn just a bit cooler (still mid 80's here) then I'm planting more daffodils (I did 200+ 2 years ago), crocus, tulips, and hyacinth. Around 300 bulbs total have to go in. I also planted some perennials but did those 2 weeks ago so they'd get established before the first frost.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Red, that's how I made it, but I was canning it, which took in total well over an hour for every batch of 6 jars. Not worth the time. But maybe this year I'll try again and freeze it instead...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I should add, we are putting in an offer today on a house built in 1787. Problem is if we get it, it will close in mid-winter. At least we'll know quick where all the air leaks are!!!


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

I just moved from the westcoast of Canada where it rarely snows and when it does it doesn't stick around for long. I haven't owned boots in YEARS. We are now in Connecticut (time to face reality and admit that we prolly aren't ever gonna get to live in NYC which was the original plan).

I was dreading winter here on the eastcoast... reading this thread has almost made me excited about it. The stuff you mamas are talking about sound like fun. Once we're in our own house (staying with friends... house full of 7)... I'll have to impliment some of the cool things you all are doing.

Have fun! Happy Fall/Autumn... sure is chilly here today compared to normal.

Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been doing lots of canning and food prep, too. I have about 12 pints of rhubarb suace put up, 12 quarts of spaghetti sauce, 6 quarts of applesauce, and yesterday I canned 9 pints of tomato sauce. Yummy! Before the growing season is over, I'm also planning to can more applesauce, some salsa, and some crushed tomatoes.

I've also done lots of cooking, once-a-month-cooking type of stuff, and I have enough dinners in the freezer to last about 2 months!

My garden is winding down, and I'll be planting some garlic in the next couple of weeks, and perhaps sew some oats or other cover crop for the winter.

Quote:

why would you make a bunch of food and freeze it? this is for mamas in colder areas
1) I have lots of produce from my garden that we can't eat all at once. If I can or freeze the food, I will be able to enjoy the bounty all fall/winter long.
2) It's cheaper to buy food when it is fresh and preserve it myself than it is to buy out of season food at the grocery store in the winter.
3) I can choose WHERE my food is coming from. This year I've preserved food not only from my garden, but also bought fresh produce from local farmers who are not certified organic, but still don't spray chemicals. That way I know I'm eating good food, but I also know that I'm not supporting non-sustainable farming practices.
4) Just because it seems like the natural thing to do... the growing season is coming to a close, and it seems natural to want to prepare for the impending cold weather.
**
We've also been decluttering big time, because it really DOES seem like the house shrinks and feels smaller during the winter when we're spending more time indoors.

And just this week, I finally decided that fall is here to stay, so I pulled out all of the kids' fall clothes and boxed up the summer stuff.

I will admit, though, that some of the preparations I've been making are also a sort of nesting. DS will arrive home from Ethiopia later this year, and I'm trying to get everything ready for his arrival.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Clothing/warmth wise, I'm knitting a new afghan for the living room, have put up some long underwear (the nice soft non-scratchy kind) and warm socks, am digging out the winter clothes, and looking for an electric space heater. I'm nearly finished with my remodeling (need to lay the breakfast room floor, and paint the guest room) so that will be nice & cozy this winter, too.
In the garden, things are starting to wind down, but I'm transplanting perennials (daylilies, asters, daisies, black eyed susans) and will put bulbs in in a few weeks. (It's still high 70s - 80s and muggy here) I also have a ton of mulch to spread, but will wait until cooler temps to do that too. No sense in sweating unnecessarily.
I'm stocking up on the canned goods & freezing bulk meats, am on the hunt for cheap fresh fruits to can myself. I'm also on the lookout for good prices on bulk potatoes, pasta, etc.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't know if this has already been listed but I had another thought. I guess the winter time will be a great time to do all of those crafts that I want to do, so I am making a list of all the things that I will need, also looking for simple crafts for the kids and games for the family and such. We have been told that SAD is very common here (as is outright depression) because the winters are so freaking long. I want as many things as possible to keep us occupied while we are cooped up!


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

I bought my 2 tons of coal early and filled up my bin - so I now have 3.5 tons and with careful conservation, that may get us through the winter.
I've stocked up gallon jugs of water - just in case. I alos bought a corded phone (in case we lose electricity - which happens here due to the ice storms. I'm pulling out the sleeping bags for the kids and I to use on our bed along with the flannel sheets and comforters.
I do have camping supplies - jic, but you really can't use them for inside due to the build up of CO2, but I can at least cook with the camping stove if need be.
I'm torn about getting kerosene for the kerosense heater - I've had one for years, but never used it due to my fear of fire. Anyone have any advice on that one? All my floors are *groan* carpeted.
I've also closed off the other bedrooms, since we don't use them anyway.
I plan to stock up on peanut butter (since both my kids love it, its good for them and doesn't require cooking)... and some other no-cook, no-refrig foods.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
I should add, we are putting in an offer today on a house built in 1787. Problem is if we get it, it will close in mid-winter. At least we'll know quick where all the air leaks are!!!


Oooh, good luck with that! I bet it's closer to me









It's not haunted, is it?


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Justice....you are veeerrryyyy close to me!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Good thread! I've started pulling out the winter clothes, I got 4 new tires on my car (was forced to do this a little earlier than planned but at least it got done!). We've also canned some peaches (got a great deal on them at the fruit stand by buying a bushel), canned some tomatoes (same deal, great deal at the fruit stand and we always use so much tomatoes), made and canned applesauce (we have 2 apple trees and have tons of apples). I still have a bushel of apples on the counter waiting for me.... and tons more apples on the trees than I'll ever be able to pick and use. Whatever I don't get to a family friend will pack up and take to the backyard/woods for the deer (though they're also coming up to the trees to eat them right now).

If anyone has any good recipes/ideas for apples I'm all ears!!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh reallllllyyyyy? Just how close is close, Joan? One of my idols? Right down the street?


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Frog-I dry the leeks in my dehydrator, just slice them and throw them in. I LOVE my dehydrator! I used to dry apple slices over the wood stove.

Bah. I don't have a dehydrator...maybe I'll try them on low in the oven. It's just too warm for potato leek soup and I have all these leeks from the CSA...if anyone can give me drying-leeks-in-the-oven tips, I'm all ears...eyes...something.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

I have been consuming massive quantities of food. I will hibernate through the winter, and emerge from my den in the spring.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow. You people are amazing. Briss...didn't know you were a black bear


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am in SoCal, so there is not much to do except;

put away the summer bed spread and sheets and get out the flannel sheets and down filled comforters.

clean out the heater and filter and get the gas line checked.

clean out the gutters, clean out the chimney, and cover the turbines

put in new lawn


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmmm, HB, I hadn't thought of just eating heavy now and sleeping all winter! Good idea.

Oh, yeah, the kids, that's why I'll have to console myself with food all winter!

Frog, I think teh oven will work fine. I'd set it on low and watch them, they split into rings and dried pretty quickly.

StephenandOwen, I wish I were closer! I'd love to get more apples! I'm going to have to pay to pick them at the pick-your-own place. Maybe our trees will be old enough to produce next year!

When I'm overwhelmeed with apples, I make tons of apple sauce, spread it out on a plastic tray in my dehydrator and make it into fruit roll-ups. My kids love it, they're friends wanted to buy it! And it's soooo healthy sompared to the jusk they usually want to buy!

Irish, good luck on your house!

Justice2, crafts are great in winter! A family jigsaw puzzle is always popular here. Stock up on popcorn and cocoa!

Anyone have an awesome make-your-own-cocoa recipe?

Shantimama, we don't have a furnace and heat our house on about 4 cord a year. WE only have an old living room size stove in our basement, but the heat rises, and we stay toasty! We do have a small, portable electric radiator that we stick in the laundry room if it's going to be bitterly cold, so the pipes don't freeze.

I HATE dealing with clothes, winter or summer. Ugh!

Crochet? Did someone say crochet? I want to crochet my dd magnificent afgan for her wedding, I have a good year or two, no rush. *ELowyn* would you know of any great places to find patterns? It's so cozy to make a blanket in the winter! And crochet is easy to learn if Justice2 needs another craft idea.

Raynbow, god idea, I always forget to dowater, and we lose ours when we lose electricity. (mmmmmm, you can never have too much PB. Cookies anyone? WIth that cocoa?)


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom4tot*
Oooh, good luck with that! I bet it's closer to me









It's not haunted, is it?









About half an hour closer!

I have no idea if it's haunted or not, though I had a dream that we were all in the front hall (including the realtor), and I said out loud "If there's anyone else here, please leave", and there was a huge gust of wind right past us, and the door swung open.

I think I watch too many movies.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hilary Briss*
I have been consuming massive quantities of food. I will hibernate through the winter, and emerge from my den in the spring.

I wish I could do that!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Anyone have an awesome make-your-own-cocoa recipe?


Alton Brown has one that I gave to my mom a few years ago, she loves it and uses it all the time. Will have to see where I put the recipe









For making applesauce we just wash, cut the apples in half, stick them in a huge pot with a bit of water, cook them down. We then run them through a folly food mill wich removes seeds and can. Thats it very easy







We do about 8+ qrts at a time. Its saves us $2 something a jar.

I was reading in one of the Reiman magazines and somebody figured up all the canning and freezing they do and then compared it to buying at a store. The store would cost them $250 a month at the least and thats just cheap brands. Canning cost them $14 a month. Thats seeds, canning supplies, electricity for canning freezing and all that good stuff.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

We canned a gazillion jars of applesauce, green beans, wax beans, and peaches. We froze about 80 ears of the most delicious corn, and stocked up on baking goods and of course peanut butter. Last year I did a great job stocking the freezer with the once a month type meals but I'm not sure if I have the energy this year, and we are trying to eat more vegetarian anyways.

Oh, we put in new windows! Happy dance!

The whole boot, properly fitting jacket business always makes me insane, and I always put it off. I seriously dislike winter gear. It is all wet and stinky and EVERYWHERE, then nowhere when you need it, and the damn mittens take up with one another and run away leaving their twin behind, and the boots shrink, and AGH! Winter, make it stop, make it stop. When will it be spring?


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
And a tip from someone who knows? Spend money on BOOTS. Get Sorrels. THey're a bit pricey, esp for the kids. Start looking now. THey are the only thing that keeps your toes from frezing off. They last years and years, so the kids can pass them down.

Red, do you get these locally or online?


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Red, I can crochet washcloths! My 10 year old dd taught me *insert proud smilie*


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I gotta learn how to can...

Funny thing is, I moved from Colorado to Oregon...it is pretty dang temperate here, compared to the below zero temps wegot in Colorado.

I am pretty sure I am not going to need quite as much prep as I did there. :LOL

But you know - after 30 years of snow and cold...hard to change gears.

Although - Portland did have an ice storm that shut down the city for two days....









I want a garden where I can have my own veggies. Course I want a house of my own where I can paint the walls and get new windows that don't leak air.:LOL


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
For making applesauce we just wash, cut the apples in half, stick them in a huge pot with a bit of water, cook them down. We then run them through a folly food mill wich removes seeds and can. Thats it very easy









That's exactly how we do it too









Adina- Canning is pretty easy







If anything- it's a bit time consuming, but worth it in the end. This is my first year canning and I've been really impressed so far.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

Briss...didn't know you were a black bear








Yeppers, you got it.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Red - my only patterns are for knitting - I tried crochet, and it failed miserably, but I







knitting.

That reminds me: need to stock up on sweet corn while it's still at the store and freeze a bunch for winter. mmmmm.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I get the boots locally. Shoe stores, not Payless, but the real stores, usually have them, as do the smaller privately owned department stores, and I think JC Penneys.

Yo, Adina! COme on over to my think yourself rich, beautiful, etc thread. You can think your way to a better home!

Justice2, what a smart kid! I tried but made them from yarn. Yuck. What do you use?

Hey, can you freeze corn on the cob?????? How?

Elowyn, you can knit but not crochet? Sheesh, knitting is wayyyyy harder!

I need to stock up on flannel so we can make new PJ bottoms. My kids will make their own. Keeps 'em busy!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Freezing corn on the cob is easy! I just put the shucked ears in cold water, bring to a boil, turn off the heat & leave them on the hot burner (electric - gas would just turn down very low?) and leave it for 2-3 mins. Then cool in ice water, pat dry, freezer bag. Easy peasy.

No idea why knitting "works" and crochet doesn't. Just my weirdness, obviously.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

We've started to winterize, heres what we've done so far:

Bought 1/4 beef, this should last us all winter and maybe into early summer
Put plastic over windows, in certain rooms
Caulked outside of house where any cold air might get in
Working on slowly adding insulation
Washed all of my winter sweaters, really is a lot harder than it sounds
Got out our storage tub of winter clothes and am packing away our summer clothes
Washed winter coats and got scarves, hats, mittens and stuff ready so we know where it is
Got the garden cleaned out and tilled, except for my pumpkins
Dh is installing baseboard heat in a few rooms in our house that I like to keep a little warmer, then he will take all of our baseboard heat along with our dryer and put them on a seperate electrical panel that we can put on "off peak" to get a much lower electrical rate
DH is also installing a really big outside light to mount in the peak of our garage that will be much brighter, this will make it way easier when blowing open the driveway at night
Got emergency car kits ready, Coffee can, candle, energy bars, chocolate, flashlight, flares, couple of blankets, bottle water


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Winter clothes shopping, but that's about it.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Think myself into a house huh?







Sounds like the manifestation threads we used to do when I was first a member.







I will have to check it out. Currently all my thinking is invested in this baby I am growing. :LOL Maybe I will have my husband think on a house!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Ooooh...I found a great sale on plums & pears at the grocery last night. Plums for 50 cents a pound, pears for 69. Bought 5 lbs of each, and will be doing some canning. I'm figuring on 6-8 pints of each.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey, let's all think Adina into a big, a happy house!

Then again, you got the thing you wished for most already didn't you? :adina:









Still, a house would be nice......









I wonder, would Starr come do all MY sweaters? Man do I hate laundry! I'm going to put together some car emergency kits! Great idea. How do you keep yourself from eating the chocolate?







Right now we have ketchup packets as our only emergency food! Now much of a temptation.

I bought some corn to freeze! Dh will be so excited. HE loves it and we didn't know we could freeze it. Basically, it sounds like you just blanch it and freeze it. I'm going to put it in boiling water, just for two minutes. IT's SOOOO good I don't want to overcook it, so I hope this works.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Hey, let's all think Adina into a big, a happy house!

Then again, you got the thing you wished for most already didn't you? :adina:









Still, a house would be nice......









I did get what I wished for most.







A house would be great - but if we have to wait, that would be okay too. My DH made a comment about moving to another place to rent, if we don't buy a house before our lease it up. To which I vehemently responded that there was NO WAY I was packing the house while 6/7 months pregnant, and then packing it again with a 8 mo old. If we don't move into our own house - we stay put!! :LOL

I need to get all the winter laundry done. I got most of my sweaters cleaned. Now I need to make sure dh's stuff is clean.

I am knitting some too - for gifts, and for warm stuff for us to wear.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope you have better luck on freezing sweet corn than I did last year. I blanched it but it still tasted off when I made it. My mom swears the only way to freeze sweat corn is to cut it off the cob and make a cream corn in a big dutch oven. Not exactly sure how she does it but I am sure you can find a recipe, and hers always tastes so fresh. Did I mention the only reason we get half our projects done is that DH is an electrician and handy around the house. If you make a car kit be sure to keep it in your backseat where you can reach it if your stuck. If you keep it in the trunk its harder to get at.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I buy Sorels from teh Sears catalogue - they usually have some decent prices on them. I buy them a bit big adn try to stagegr it so taht I only have to buy one new pair of boots a year. Same thing with winter coats - I havae three kids but can usually amnage to buy only one new one a year.

I confess I haven't done much canning this year - I am too tired. Somehow I did a ton of it when I had trhee kids in diapers and two nursing, but now taht they ar all bigger I can't get myself in gear







:

I want to plant lots of bulbs but I am worried about squirrels. In our last house I planted about 100 bulbs and watched the squirrels carry them all off







What do I do?

We need to cut the grass one more time before it gets too cold. I am trying to give away outdoor toys my kids have outgrown. I am trying to clean up my basement but it is a lost cause, I fear.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
Ya know I know know why women dont cut firewood Cause all the sawdust gets down your bra







and the poor baby ends up nursing splinters :LOL And nursing pad hold all the sawdust in :LOL Sure is fun otherwise


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

:LOL Nice DDDDC! Thanks! Someone on this thread recognizes me for what I am.

DH will definitely be amused when he gets home. :LOL

In my defense, I did put in a huge bulk-grocery shopping trip in time for winter.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

When you're the Queen, someone should recongnize your greatness!


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
When you're the Queen, someone should recongnize your greatness!
















Mama g is gonna be pissed with this blaspheming. :LOL


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I just got a book out of the library called Small Batch Preserving, and I hope to use some of the techniques and recipes. I've never canned before, and frankly, I don't want to go out and buy anything new. RED-just a hot water bath will do for toms? What about for jams & jellies?

Irish-About the applesauce, no, it's not always cheaper, necessarily, then you can buy it. But I like doing it b/c I know what's in it. If the apples are good, there's no need to add much, except for cinnamon or whatever.

Here's another lazy mama tip: Do your applesauce in the microwave. You have to do this in batches, but it's worth it. Just cut up your apples (with or w/out skins) add a few tablespoons of water per apple. I do this all in a big casserole dish. Cover the dish and nuke for about 1-2 minutes per apple. Then, when it's cooled a bit, pour into the blender and puree. You can freeze in ice cube trays, a la baby food preparing. Or in freezer-proof storage containers.

Now, could someone give me tips on real-deal canning? Not this cutting corners stuff I do!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

What do you all put in your car kits? Also what do you have in an emergency home kit? I've never had a car kit (only had a car for 3 years though) and don't currently have any emergency kit (other than some bandaids, etc). I'll be moving to my own apartment with DS in November and an emergency kit is at the top of my list, just need to figure out what I need! Thanks!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

My car kit has all the standard car repair stuff like jumper cables, neon signs, flares, things to change a flat, coolant, etc...

But I also always (not just during winter) keep a crate in the back of the car that contains:

* Diapers and wipes
* Large wool blanket
* A few juice boxes
* Unopened box of crackers
* A gallon of distilled water
* Handi-wipes
* Roll of paper towels
* An extra baby carrier (Maya sling) that can be used to carry any of my children
* Some cash ($20) and quarters (1 roll)


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

What a great idea about the car kit. We always have dipes and wipes in the car, but emergency snax, clean-up supplies, etc., is such a great idea!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow Periwinkle. Mind if I steal a few of those ideas? I think right now all I have in my emergency preparedness kit are some left over McDonald's napkins







:


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Bearsmama - hot water bath works great for jams, jellies, fruits (including most tomatoes) - just follow whatever recipes you find for processing time, etc. A real gem is the Ball "Blue Book" - kind of the canning bible for "how to can ____" (actually it's for all food preservation - has great freezing instructions, etc. too - but the best info in there's on canning). If you want to can anything that's low-acid (veggies, meats) you'll need a pressure canner. Just as an FYI.

Have fun! It's raining today, so no gardening for me, so I'll be canning my pears & plums! Mmmmm..


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2*
Wow Periwinkle. Mind if I steal a few of those ideas? I think right now all I have in my emergency preparedness kit are some left over McDonald's napkins







:

:LOL Same here. Although if you search hard you might be able to find a pizza crust DS chucked and I can't seem to find today







:LOL

Thanks Periwinkle! I'm definately going to "steal" that list!


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am getting cold weather clothes out and ready, and building up my pantry and freezer. My goal is to only need to do major grocery shopping once a month during the winter. I hate driving in the winter. They don't keep the streets onpost where i live very clear of snow and I have gone off the road twice and slid through a red light more than once. The least I have to go out once snow hits, the happier I will be


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Kelly! We are moving onpost hopefully before January!

Periwinkle, you have inspired me! I am getting my box ready.

Oh, and yesterday, I made butter (for the first time!!!!!!!) I feel like I have discovered the cure to a major disease! Butter! Now, on to cheese!


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Justice2, that is great! We moved from off post housing (off of state street) to onpost in January (2 years ago) and it was a PITB with the snow b/c we had to do it ourselves and only had 5 days but I love being on post instead of off


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Elowyn, thank you for the Ball book suggestion. I will look it up and get it out of the library, if they have it.









We did the window plastic last year and it really helped. I am a bit worried about our heating bill for the winter. We live in an old house and it is a very high bill to heat it thru the winter. We were thinking about installing a wood stove. Our neighbors have one and they insist that it pays for itself after only a few years. They don't have a gas/oil bill AT ALL. Just a minimal amount for electric use.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok here is what is in my emergency car kit, DH likes to go overboard so I don't think its all a necessity, but it gives him peace of mind: :LOL

Batteries
Flashlight
Road flares
Maps (like I don't know where I'm going)
Candy bars
Energy bars
a CASE of bottled water- I personally would keep 5 bottles max
3 blankets
extra mittens and hats
A coffee can with a candle melted to the bottom
A coffee can of kitty litter- In case you get stuck and need traction
Matches
Shovel- In the trunk
Lock de-icer
Broom- In trunk

I think thats everything- Like I said my DH is a little extreme about me being stranded somewhere (can you tell), its a good thing I don't have a car seat or kids in the car because I'm running out of room


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Raynbow, god idea, I always forget to dowater, and we lose ours when we lose electricity. (mmmmmm, you can never have too much PB. Cookies anyone? WIth that cocoa?)

Ah, yes... MUST bake lots of cookies to keep the house warm... and can't let the cookies go to waste...








Well, the whole hurricane thing really startled me and being a nursing momma, I could keep both (if need be) my boys going for quite some time as long as I remained adequately hydrated! So, the gallon jugs of water are building up.


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen*
What do you all put in your car kits? Also what do you have in an emergency home kit? I've never had a car kit (only had a car for 3 years though) and don't currently have any emergency kit (other than some bandaids, etc). I'll be moving to my own apartment with DS in November and an emergency kit is at the top of my list, just need to figure out what I need! Thanks!

All the regular car stuff (jumper cables, oil, rags, flashlight) and also:
emergency blanket (you know that thin silver thing), regular blanket or sleeping bag, sweatpants & sweatshirt for kids, extra mittens, water and fruit snacks... and first aid kit.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I am so glad we have a woodstove and lots of down comforters and sleeping bags. I stock up on 10L jugs of bottled water and batteries for winter too.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I have started unpacking sweaters and packing away bathing suits. We are finally doing our roof. We need to winterize our chicken coop (using leftover roofing supplies).
I've been freezing homemade chicken broth all summer to make soup this winter, freezing a few extra veggies while they're cheaper (not on a big scale though). Froze some blueberries and blackberries. Always trying to declutter.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr*
Batteries
Flashlight
extra mittens and hats
Candle
Matches

Oooh! Adding these to my crate this weekend! The candle and matches are a great idea.







:

OK, so who else now wants their emergency car bag to enable you and your entire family to survive for 72 hours after evacuating your house due to a disaster (natural or man-made)?







: I'm feeling all survivalist all of a sudden.







Oooooh what if I just keep our "72 hour emergency survival kit" that I keep in the basement and keep it in the car at all times instead??!


----------



## rryman (Sep 19, 2005)

We are getting the vehicles ready, making sure they are ready for the harsh winter of Michigan. Also making sure the propane tank is filled for heat(not that the high cost of gas is helping)







Most importantly making sure the :LOL kids and animals are ready..coats, hats, mittens, doggy mittens(there feet get cold too!) etc..
Hope everyone has a fun winter! Its my favorite time of the year!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Great thread mamas!









I have learned sooooo much.


----------



## Masih_Mama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
Great thread mamas!









I have learned sooooo much.

Ditto! I haven't done anything, but now at least I have some ideas!


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Mmmmm, 26 1/2 pints of raspberry jam are stacked on my shelves. The freezer has a gallon bag of fresh frozen berries.

I still need to get more apples for fruit roll-ups, but it's raining here.









All my leeks aare processed.

I need to buy a rubbermaid container to make my car kits! (we don't drink coffee)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masih_Mama*
Ditto! I haven't done anything, but now at least I have some ideas!

Me either...







:

I feel so lazy....


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

OK here are my lists...

*Completed:*

* Fall decluttering! We had a yard sale, donated to Goodwill, and gave bucketloads of things to friends and family!

* Fall cleaning. I even cleaned the ceiling fans.

* Applesauce - done/canned
* Butternut squash puree - done/canned
* Creamed spinach - done/in freezer
* Banana nut bread - done/in freezer
* Anadama bread







- done/in freezer

* Ebay / consignment / new winter outerwear for all 3 kids purchased and washed, ready to go. (Can I brag for a second? I got a like new L.L. Bean 18M fleece snowsuit on ebay for $5!







)

*Running List of Things Left To Do:*

* Weed vegetable garden / add compost / hoe into rows to prepare for winter

* Rent a lawn airator (punches those plug thingys) and do the whole lawn

* HollyTone the azaleas.

* Get my bulbs in the ground before Halloween, er, maybe November 15th, ok, by Thanksgiving at the *absolute* latest.







:

* Purchase a galvanized boot tray and put it by the front door.

* Dust off Crockpot and gather some good new recipes to try.









* Find some way to thoroughly clean (our one and only) wall-to-wall carpet in the family room without harsh chemicals.


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

You ladies have inspired me... I wrote a sort of compliation of all the things in this thread that appeal to me.... I posted it on my blog at http://miiniicooper.blogspot.com/ let me know what you think.... it ended up being very long and I'm not sure I'm done with it but I'm pleased that I have started writing and this thread motivated me to summarize all of your great ideas... please don't be offended if your idea isn't in there... there was no logical selection process... just the things that I could see myself doing or that hit home in the common sense department. Enjoy!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Woo-hoo! I finally found this thread again. LOL! I lost it for a while..... It turns out my DS and I are moving sooner than I thought (I thought mid November, but we're actually moving Oct 24th... in 9 days!) so I need to start getting prepared! I just bought a cool flashlight last week. No batteries required- you just have to wind it up







I'm loving it because I stink at making sure fresh batteries are around. Now I'll always have a flashlight. DS is stocked up on winter clothes and pj's. They're all out and clean. My plan is when I move the TV is finding a new home in the closet. I'm hoping that by getting rid of it I'll find more time to cook and freeze meals and all the other stuff I have plans for but haven't actually done


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minicooper*
You ladies have inspired me... I wrote a sort of compliation of all the things in this thread that appeal to me.... I posted it on my blog at http://miiniicooper.blogspot.com/ let me know what you think.... it ended up being very long and I'm not sure I'm done with it but I'm pleased that I have started writing and this thread motivated me to summarize all of your great ideas... please don't be offended if your idea isn't in there... there was no logical selection process... just the things that I could see myself doing or that hit home in the common sense department. Enjoy!





































Just wanted to say I did check out your blog and I thought it was beautiful! I loved your photos and the format.







Your entry is helpful and I've got some more good ideas!







:


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

didn't read all the pp, but we are spending every \dime we have to put insulation in our attic, and spending $450 on half a tank of fuel oil.


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama*
What a great idea about the car kit. We always have dipes and wipes in the car, but emergency snax, clean-up supplies, etc., is such a great idea!

It really is. I learned the hard way a few weeks ago.

Picture this: it's the coldest night so far this season--about 41 degrees. Pretty chilly when you're used to sleeping with the windows open. I'd been having some pretty decent problems breathing (I have asthma) and decided at about 4 am that I needed to take a trip to the hospital.

The hospital is about 25 miles away. We're about halfway there--but still in the middle of nowhere--when we blow a tire. And by blow a tire I mean it just kind of imploded on itself. We limped to a side road and pulled over.

Holy crap. No jack. We tried to turn the heat up. The heat wasn't working. Our antifreeze leaks and we hadn't thought to top it off yet, so no heat.

Luckily we were able to get ahold of MIL, who brought us a jack and let the kids sit in her toasty van while dh changed the tire. If we hadn't been able to get ahold of her I don't know what we would have done.

I learned a lesson. Extra blankets, snacks, diapers, cell phone. Luckily the cold air loosened my lungs up.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Alright everyone, I'm dusting off this WONDERFUL thread! It's getting to be that time of year again, where the fall seems just around the corner and I am starting to get into canning again!

Here is what I've been doing so far:

* Canning berries (jam, preserves) - 12 jars and counting. We were overflowing with berries there for a while - my kids are getting waaaay too good at picking berries and fruit as they get older! So far, I've made peach, blueberry, and sour cherry.
* Baking and freezing my homemade sourdough and anadama bread








* Planning.







Thinking of what I have to do next.

Planning:

* Need to figure out how to can/freeze all the extra veggies I have (will be looking back at this thread too - great stuff about freezing corn if I recall correctly)
* I need to get some larger Bell jars for canning applesauce this fall
* Need to reorganize my pantry. It's gotten away from me again.
* I think we need to do some tree work (ourselves) before winter hits
* I have to get thinking about which bulbs I'm going to buy -- my daffodils need boosting and I would really love some tulips next spring, PITA that they are








* I have a big consignment appointment coming up at the childern's consignment store near us that I have to prepare for - I think I have over 50 items to consign so far... also need to go through kids clothes' and figure out what we need for fall/winter


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

It already feels like fall here in MN.

I too have begun the planning. I have pretty much all of Olivias winter clothes bought from garage sales this summer. Tonight DH is moving a larger dresser into her room so I can go through and organize them. Also need to get a tote to store summer clothes that are too small.

Need to go through and reorganize kitchen. Possibly declutter old stuff and cut back on gadgets. Oh and stock up on baking supplies.

Wash quilts and winter blankets.

Memo to self need winter PJ's for Olivia...

Find cheap king size flannel sheets for our bed.

Put in our order for 1/4 of beef.

Personally I have never been a canner but am thinking I might try some. I can get 16 ears of sweet corn for $2 from a local farmer. Or he said I can just go and help myself to his field and pay him whatever I felt. So may try freezing some creamed sweet corn. Also I would love to make some homemade salsa.

Need to make my big batch of hot chocolate mix.

Wash winter coats and find hats and mittens.

Get winter car kits ready.

Change out our screens for storm windows.

Caulk around the house.

Check weatherstripping by all doors.

Call neighbor to get some hay bales to stack around dog house and get wood chips for inside dog house.

Really need one weekend, baby free, to fall clean and take out our big throw rugs and beat them and scrub hardwood floors.... we'll see when that happens.

Need to check back to school sales and get DH more work jeans.

I have ALOT to do...


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I shouldnt be looking at this thread yet. It is still very *summer*







My tomatoes havent even ripened yet and we are going camping next weekend. Give me another month of summer at least


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I live in the South and don't really need to winterize. But I grew up in MI and actually loved winter and miss it, so I just read this entire thread because it sounded so nice and cozy.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I'm going to read this thread!

I was like, huh? It's August!?!









But I live in Southern Indiana now...it doesn't even get very cold here usually.

I have wool sweaters I had from other cold places I have lived and rarely, rarely wear them here. I keep them in case we move somewhere cold again someday.

Around here...people are still wearing shorts in late October!

I love autumn and winter...I envy you getting prepared so early. We still have about a month of hot, sticky weather to get through, then just warm weather...and it may get cold enough for a medium weight jacket by November. Sigh.

I'll have to live vicariously through you all.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

We have another month or two of summer weather left here, but we are kind of gearing up for the winter. My parents are coming to visit in October, and I really want the place to be sparkling and genuinely clean and organized by the time they get here.

We are going through each room and cleaning out the closets (which need a major de-cluttering) and doing some detailed cleaning as well. It'll feel good to have everything clean and de-cluttered when we are indoors most of the day in the wintertime.

I also handwashed all of our winter scarves recently and put them away for the fall. They smell so nice now; can't wait to wear them!

I still haven't used all of the apple chutney I put up next year, so I'm not sure if I'm going to do any canning this year or not.


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

This thread reeks of comfort. Yes, that's a good thing.







Canning, firewood, wool sweaters, apple pie. You've just summed up the best of my childhood.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Ooh...I love this thread.









Kitchen-wise, I'm planning to pick up enough tomatoes & peppers at the farmer's market to supplement my paltry little stash from my plants, and make spaghetti sauce & salsa. I also want to make pear butter. I still have peach & blueberry jams & canned pears & plums from the last two years, so won't be doing those.

I found a great sale on locally-grown sweet corn, and put 20 ears in the freezer, along with 5 chopped up cantaloupes for smoothies. I'd love to add some peaches or something to that.

I'm considering ordering a 1/4 beef and possibly a 1/4 hog as well. I've got a new freezer, and I'd love to stock it up!









I need to clean out & organize the closets, particularly the craft closet and my bedroom closet. DD's stuff is pretty well-organized at this point, but it wouldn't hurt to hit it again. The hall closet also needs a clean-out, as it's the crap-catchall in the summer. All of the above will necessitate a big donation trip to Goodwill. A good kitchen cleanout/organization of cabinets wouldn't hurt, either.

The garage needs decluttered and a lot of the cardboard boxes taken to the curb (ditto the basement) and I'll need to sweep out the garage as well. The old refrigerator needs to go down from the garage into the basement, too, so I can park the car in the garage this winter.

Fall cleaning! I need to do a good deep clean of the whole house, wash the windows, wash the kitchen cabinets, oil the woodwork, vacuum out the windowsills, etc.

The painters are coming sometime in the next few weeks to paint my outside trim, which will make the house SO pretty. I can't wait!

Get a quote for some insulation - the upstairs is SO hot in the summer, and drafty in the winter, and I think some insulation in the attic might be just the trick. Or, of course, I could be brave and DIY (which is really more likely.) If I DIY, this will have to wait for fall, as it's oppressively hot still in the attic.

I need to wash the winter bedding & unpack the winter clothes & pack away the summer ones. This will wait until October at least. It's starting to cool off a little here, but we'll still be in summer clothes until mid-September, possibly later.

Phew, this is making me tired just typing it! A lot to do, over the next 2-3 months!

ETA: And I forgot about the garden! I need to transplant perennials, and tear out dead annuals (after frost) and spread mulch, and clear out the southwest flowerbed that I haven't done anything with yet. I need to patch a few places in the yard, too. My bulbs should be good from last year, and my new perennials are on order. Ai yi yi I'll be busy!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

This thread is wonderful.









I have to reread and make a list to prepare for this winter


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

: I need to make a list for the fall/ winter. We've started some things, but I really don't consider fall to be here til after Labor Day. What I've done so far:

~went through the kids' clothes to see what was needed
~pulled out/ washed the stored clothes for the kids
~sewed DS 4 pair of fleece pants
~inventoried DD's wool pants/ longies
~knit 2 prs longies, working on a 3rd for DD
~pulled out the winter outerwear for the kids/ checked fit
~went peach picking/ canned peach jam/ froze peaches

Still need to:
~go through my clothes/ make a list of stuff needed (I've lost 30lbs since DD was born so I fit into NOTHING)
~go apple picking/ can applesauce/ freeze apples
~put up lined drapes on windows
~get the kids shoes
~store kids outgrown/ out-of-season clothes

That's all I can think of right now. We live in an apt, so I don't have a garden to prepare or anything like that, and winter doesn't get THAT extreme here.


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

How on earth do you can salsa? Do you have to cook it?

I make an awesome one, but have always eaten it fresh, cant even imagine trying to preserve it? Is there a way?

Its been COLD at night up here in Maine already! Dh is loving it!! Down to 50s at night, brrrr. Am ready for snuggly sweaters and fires!! (I LOVE AUTUMN!)


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenniferH*
RE the window quilts. I've been doing some thinking about this and I came up with an idea that might be a bit cheaper on materials. I hope it works, and I'm going to try it on my living room this weekend to see how it goes.

Get two tension rods that fit on the inside of your window. Cut a piece of fleece (since it doesn't get ratty and it's a good insulator) to fit plus 4" for casings. Sew casings at either end and place on tension rods. During the day the bottom can be rolled up and the rod placed at the middle or near the top to let light in and rolled down and secured at night.

I thought these would be cute in a snowflake print or something that coordinates with your bedrooms. Mine will be hanging under my mini blinds so everyone outside will be able to see them. Right now I have some blankets thrown over my windows in my bedroom to block light and heat/cold but they are ugly and I can't really roll them up during the day to let light in. They work great, but really aren't all that practical.

I'll make one sometime this weekend and see how it fits. If it's successful I'll post pics and a price list for the materials I use.


I am going to try this just to keep light out when dsis sleeping!







:


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Canning salsa works great! You do cook it just a little (it needs to be hot) before canning. Cilantro does tend to get weird, though, so if your recipe uses it, you'll want to add that when you serve it. I don't have my recipe with me, but can post it this weekend!


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

getting ready for winter may just become a huge project- We are thinking about moving!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I love this thread!!!

I've made a list of things I want to do to get ready for fall/winter and I've accomplished a few:

*mashed and froze a gallon of acorn squash and I have another 1-2 gallons to go
*froze 7 jars of crushed tomatoes, several more to go
*pulled the quilts out of the cedar chest and washed
*bought a passel of knit sweaters for ds and just ordered 2 pairs of shoes
*decided on a farm to order 1/4 beef and maybe 1/2 pig but I am waiting for them to email me back with the specifics







: and I am getting impatient

Things that we still need to do are get plastic for the windows, seal all the cracks and crevices from the outside of the house, stock up on sweaters for dh and me, transplant flowers, till the veggie garden under once it is finished, go apple picking and can or freeze applesauce.


----------

